# HTTP ERROR 500 on Wordpress install



## balanga (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm trying to install Wordpress in a jail and get an HTTP ERROR 500.

Apache is running as is mysql-server and `info.php` works OK.

Wordpress is installed but when I try running `wp-admin/install.php` I get the error.

It is installed in a jail, so maybe that is related.

The logs don't provide any clues...

What can I try?


----------



## balanga (Jan 27, 2018)

Just found that restarting apache and mysql-server clears the error, but why did it occur?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 27, 2018)

Checked the logfiles yet? Those should give a good indication as to what is going on.


----------

